# Rosie's first week



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

She's settling in really well! I just took a video of her playing in our garden and I'll try to work out how to post that too!


----------



## alfiedoo (Sep 6, 2010)

ah she's lovely! Glad she's settled in. They're a joy aren't they? x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww lovely


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Sooooo cute. Chocolates rule!!


----------



## strangeland86 (Oct 30, 2010)

Glad she's settling in. Lovely pictures


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

aww tooo cute!!! enjoy


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

So part of the family lucky girl x


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

Pretty girl, awww


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

She's lovely!


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

aww love the little slides pic


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks, I was a bit worried when Max (the non-cockapoo) started going down it because Rosie is a bit obsessed with him and loves to jump on him (I think it's because they are a similar size when she's on two legs!) so I wondered what she was going to do. And then she just totally ignored him!

They're so unpredictable sometimes, aren't they?


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

Haha yes they are. Since rufus is so obsessed with the huge snowpiles here he just runs up and down little slides like that with no care in the world. Funny creature!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Ah, I can just picture that! Rosie tried to run up Max's slide this morning and just came sliding back down it. She looked so confused!


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

ahaha poor pup! she'll get it in no time


----------



## cockerapoomum (Feb 20, 2011)

is'nt she lovely. I am new to the site, as i have just reserved a little f1 american girl cockapoo I pick her up on the 1st of april. Lost my lurcher brodie before christmas after 14 years, never thought I would change to another breed after my lurcher who was wonderful. But fell in love with these little fellas. goin out buyin loads of puppy things in preparation. how are you coping with new puppy.

regards
jane


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi Jane,

I'm pretty new to the site too, but am already a bit addicted (supposed to be working at the moment!).

Rosei is settling in really well - she still cries when we put her in her crate (I really recommend using one, by the way - there's lots of posts on here about how to do it) but only for ten minutes or so now, and she never wees or poos in it. I wish I could say the same about the rest of the house, but I have high hopes for her, as she learned how to sit on command within 4 days of arriving and, even though we've not been able to give her treats, because she has a very upset tummy, she's now learned 'drop' (intermittently, to be fair!) too. We're using dried chicken as a treat from today, so hopefully that will help her understand the housetraining a bit better. 

I hope your little one will settle in as well. I can't imagine having to wait that long - we got really lucky with Rosie as someone else had reserved her, but then let the breeder down. We phoned him up, really to find out about the breed and found out she was ready five days later! We spend a big long night discussing it but thought it was meant to be (I'm merging into the 'Fate' thread now!). We actually waited a week, but it seemed like SUCH a long time. 

Can you post the picture you saw of her? I'd love to see what they look like so young!

Louise


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2011)

gorgeous chocolate my favourite x


----------

